# Uber app won't load



## Quicksilver31 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi new member here, happy I found this site while looking for an answer....took a rider from NJ to a NY airport yest, and turned the app off at some point after dropoff, cause I can't pick up in NY anyway. When I got back into Jersey, I turned the app back on, but no go - it shows a screen indicating I'm offline, with a finger icon pointing to the online/offline slidebar, ....but the touchscreen is disabled. I have to go back to the main screen at that point. Everything else on the phone works just fine. I have: deleted and re-installed the app multiple times, checked all settings (airplane, wifi, bluetooth), ran anti-virus and registry debuggers, cleaned cache, uninstalled a few apps that maybe were interfering or trying to control the gps (Kaspersky, Lyft), Google maps works, everything works except the Uber app. Ideas, anyone? Uber is clueless, and the Greenlight isn't open until Monday.


----------

